# Record For Bobcats ??



## k0be (May 3, 2004)

what record do u think they will get

im guessing some where around 20-62 if lucky


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

nah they should win about 33 @ the most!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>k0be</b>!
> 
> im guessing some where around 20-62 if lucky


While I won't be making any solid predictions until I see a roster, I pretty much agree with this statement.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

17-65


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

well they might have

keon clark
4th pick or jamison
eddie robinson
gerald wallace
maybe some one like juan dixon or steve blake
toni battie
etc etc


so theres alot of decent names out there. I think keons a big factor, if he gets picked and he plays the whole season they gotta do alrite. Not many teams have quality centers. And keons a freak, he faces up on every play, tries to out manouver his opponent and puts the ball on the floor too.

not ur ordinary center,but gets the job done.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Depends on the roster...they could end up half-way decent if certain players are left unprotected. I'll make a prediction when I see a roster.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

25-57


----------

